# Lord Grimley is having a sale!!



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

We have some items on our ebay site for sale for the next couple of days. Send me a message when you check out telling me you are from Halloween Forum and I will take $5.00 off the shipping as well.

Happy Haunting

http://stores.ebay.com/Lord-Grimleys-Manor?_rdc=1


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

*what items?*

Hi,

What items are on sale I checked some props and they are at regular price right now.


----------

